# FMA Schools In Los Angeles



## loui_ludwig (Jul 15, 2007)

Any schools in Eagle Rock, Los Feliz, and Echo Park area?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2007)

Los Angeles has many FMA schools, but I don't know those regions!


----------



## gurobud (Jul 24, 2007)

Any Systems in particular?
I know of many instructors in the area, many have their own groups.
Let me know and I will try to help.
GuroB


----------



## loui_ludwig (Jul 29, 2007)

gurobud, 

any FMA systems will do for me but with some knife fighting involve.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2007)

You'll find knifework in virtually any FMA style, but some are more known for it than others (e.g., Sayoc Kali).


----------



## loui_ludwig (Jan 13, 2008)

Haven't post in a long time. Any body knows of a link that shows FMA school listings?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 13, 2008)

loui_ludwig said:


> Haven't post in a long time. Any body knows of a link that shows FMA school listings?


 
http://www.fmadatabase.com/Instructors/index.html

But the search function appears to be wonky, it won't select by location, you will have to just browse around.  Also, some listings may be very out of date.

I don't know if this is too far, but he is a Pekiti instructor, contact info was pulled from the Dog Brothers web page.

*Nick Papadakis*
North Hollywood, CA
phone# 818-762-9538
Email: nick@bloodsport.com


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, be patient and you'll be able to get that link to work.

There are many FMAers out there, from many systems!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Loui,

Try contacting Rich at dbqp92@yahoo.com. He and Gigie from Da Best Quality Products hosted a FMA gathering out there last year (see this thread). They are in the LA area.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Selfcritical (Jan 14, 2008)

Blindside said:


> http://www.fmadatabase.com/Instructors/index.html
> 
> But the search function appears to be wonky, it won't select by location, you will have to just browse around.  Also, some listings may be very out of date.
> 
> ...



Nick's group spar's often and with intent, so I might reccomend that whatever else you do for FMA, you still go out to Nick's group for the one day a week they meet for added presssure-testing


----------

